# Most scared you've been in the woods...



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Pretty sure there was a thread about this last year...but I figured I might as well start a new one for new members, or somebody that missed the last one. 

I'll start....It was this past hunting season, I was walking to my stand down in a hardwood bottom, I kept hearing something walking about 10 yards in the woods beside me. I'm on this little narrow cut-road that parallels the bottom. I don't think much of it at first...but eventually it sounds like its getting closer. I turn my flashlight on and keep walking. About 2 minutes in, I can hear it directly behind me on the cut road..about 15-20 yards behind. It's keeping pace with me, and stops when I stop. By this time all the stories I've heard about panthers and bears are coming to mind. I'm getting close to my stand, and its still following me...I try to tell myself that the worst thing it could be is a coyote or bobcat...but that doesn't really help because I don't care what it is or how small it may be..I'm still being followed by something. I finally make to my stand and climb up as fast as possible. I still don't know what it was, but it sure scared me to death. Now lets hear your story.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

This past season, sitting in a blind my a buddy's property, the blind was an old plastic kids play house, with hollow plastic that makes noise very loud, I'm dosing off when a opossum falls out of a tree and lands on the roof of the blind, I didn't know wtf was happening, but I came out of that blind with moves Jackie Chan would of been proud of

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 2, 2013)

Walking back to my truck after dark on eglin this year and I had a hog charge me in the dark, I couldnt see to shoot it so i just waited until it was about 10 feet away and pulled the trigger - it scared it off thank God


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

outdooraddict said:


> Walking back to my truck after dark on eglin this year and I had a hog charge me in the dark, I couldnt see to shoot it so i just waited until it was about 10 feet away and pulled the trigger - it scared it off thank God


That would've been cause for a clean pair of under britches!!!:yes:


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Fell 20' out of a tree when the chain holding my stand came loose. Broke my back in 3 places. I was paralyzed from the neck down for about 30 seconds. That was the longest 30 seconds in my life. After that it felt like hot lead pouring down my back. I crawled out of the woods and called my wife to come get me.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

johnf said:


> Fell 20' out of a tree when the chain holding my stand came loose. Broke my back in 3 places. I was paralyzed from the neck down for about 30 seconds. That was the longest 30 seconds in my life. After that it felt like hot lead pouring down my back. I crawled out of the woods and called my wife to come get me.


That's terrible. Glad you survived it. I always put chains and straps on all mine for insurance.


----------



## thedude (Jun 11, 2009)

johnf said:


> Fell 20' out of a tree when the chain holding my stand came loose. Broke my back in 3 places. I was paralyzed from the neck down for about 30 seconds. That was the longest 30 seconds in my life. After that it felt like hot lead pouring down my back. I crawled out of the woods and called my wife to come get me.


he wins


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

I got a goodun:
Years ago. 
Bad week at work, busy too. very little sleep all week. Headed to club at two, arrived at 4:00 and figured I would get a real short hunt. Did not go to club house and sign out, just parked on side of road, walked 200 yards into woods to my lock on. Climbed up, got set. I fell asleep. All of the sudden I heard folks calling my name. I opened my eyes, and could not see anything. (it was 7:30) I went to move my arms, and could not move. (back and neck contorted from leaning back against the tree, so both arms were asleep) I could not move my arms. I thought I had fallen and was blind and paralyzed. I hollered back, and they came to me. They had seen my truck by the road, and I didn't come back to camp, so they came looking for me. Slowly, I began to move, and could see the stars above me thru the trees. Very scary. Not good to fall asleep in a lock on.


----------



## slayerextreme (Jan 10, 2012)

10-12 inches of coiled up rattle-snake sticking out each side of my boot while walking across an old clearcut during a wma muzzleloader hunt....


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I was hunting the river swamp about 10 years ago. As I headed down a small creek I had a pain hit me like you wouldn't believe. I knew immediately I had to get to a tree and pop a squat or I was going to be in need of new pants. I jumped out of the boat stripped down and leaned into a tree. As soon as I leaned against the tree a screech owl lit off about 6' above my head. Literally scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

This wasn't scary at the time, but was very scary afterwards.

Twenty something years ago I lived between Gainesville and Jacksonville. I was hunting Camp Blanding on the day before Thanksgiving, but had to be back after my wife got off work so that we could travel to Panama City to see my family.

As I was walking out of the woods around noon or so, a van drove by slowly. I looked at the guy who was driving it and just got one of those feelings you get when you see someone you know is danger. I quickly loaded my gear and left.

When I got back home and went hunting again, I heard that someone had been shot and killed on the day before Thanksgiving. The guy was walking to his truck at dark and had been ambushed. The person stole his rifle and a pistol he had been carrying. The guy who did it - was driving a van.

I also found out that another hunter had been shot while sitting in a tree stand in another management area near Lake City.

They eventually found the guy. I think he even shot and killed a deputy who was trying to arrest him. <<Correction. He got into a stand-off and killed himself after firing shots at sheriffs while in the police station>>

I'm pretty sure that I saw the guy as he was scouting out victims. My instincts told me that he was dangerous. I have always wondered what might have happened if I had not had to leave to meet my wife.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow...you win Rick!!!! My story isn't nearly as good. Many years back I was crossing this craggy rocky area. As I stepped across a fissure I looked down and saw a HUGE porcupine between my feet. My next couple of steps were somewhat rapid! Luckily I didn't pull the trigger on my 16 gauge (my first instinct, and it was pointed right at it) as the ricochet off the rock would have been nasty! I had several dogs get a mouthful of quills over the years. Not pleasant, especially as they are somewhat barbed.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> This wasn't scary at the time, but was very scary afterwards.
> 
> Twenty something years ago I lived between Gainesville and Jacksonville. I was hunting Camp Blanding on the day before Thanksgiving, but had to be back after my wife got off work so that we could travel to Panama City to see my family.
> 
> ...


I think I might have heard about this when it happened.....it was about that long ago and I remember seeing something on the news with the headline "Hunters being hunted" Had a game officer in the woods at the tree a guy was killed in and showed where the shot had scarred the tree. I dont remember any more details than that so may have been another similar situation in that same time frame.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I remember the Camp Blanding murders well. As I remember the guy used a shotgun and there were several victims over the course of a month or so. I didn't realize they ever caught the guy.
I haven't been really scared in the woods but did get a little concerned when I got turned around coming out one night and had to wander around in the dark for about 30 minutes before finding the road.
Another time I was coming out and has a pack of coyotes howling about 40 yards from me right across a narrow ravine.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Rickpcfl said:


> This wasn't scary at the time, but was very scary afterwards.
> 
> Twenty something years ago I lived between Gainesville and Jacksonville. I was hunting Camp Blanding on the day before Thanksgiving, but had to be back after my wife got off work so that we could travel to Panama City to see my family.
> 
> ...


Man, that's crazy! Glad they got that guy. I've always had dreams that I was walking through the woods, turn around, and there's a creepy looking person behind me. Hopefully that stays a dream!


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Countryboyreese said:


> Man, that's crazy! Glad they got that guy. I've always had dreams that I was walking through the woods, turn around, and there's a creepy looking person behind me. Hopefully that stays a dream!


Lol I'm always on the lookout for the same dude!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

http://m.jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/121498/met_1a8DEER2.html Here's a link to the story of the murders.


----------



## SwivelTitz (Jul 17, 2013)

headed solo into eglin at the end of last season just to waste some time on my "sick day". I walked in a mile or so and as i was walking out I decided to take a trail that went up a hill. As i got to the top I heard something big smashing trees about 20 yrds in. I hunched down and tried to get a beter look at what was making the noise. Just then a bear cub came sliding down a pine tree about 10yrds away. As he hits the ground I hear and partially see momma heading my way at breakneck speed. All i had for defense was a WW2 machete and a 4 in buck knife. The only thing I could think to do was let out a ROAR that a dragon would have been proud of and violently wave my arms. She stoped less than 10 yrds from me and turned down the hill to give chase to the baby. I walked exremely cautiously back to my truck with soiled gortex from the inside.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I still continued to hunt Camp Blanding after the murder. But I was careful. I was most scared of being ambushed in the dark when walking back to my truck. So, I'd always take a different path back to my truck.

I know this is stupid, but as I got near the truck I would pretend I was talking to someone else who was a little ways behind me. I figured that someone who was waiting to ambush someone wouldn't do it if he thought there was someone else coming up to catch and/or shoot him.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I was 15 yrs old bowhunting at eglin outside of a large swamp off of hwy 98....Around 10 o'clock I heard something making its way toward me ...I assumed it was a hunter that was coming out...then an armadillo ran right by the tree I was in ....I watched it run off and turned around toward the swamp to see a large black bear at the edge of the swamp....I was only 7 ft off the ground ...I froze and didn't know what to do....he stood up and stuck his nose up in the air and returned to the swamp....I climbed down and got the hell out of there.....that was my first solo sit in the woods and I'll never forget it.....


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

about 25 yrs ago I was hunting Jones swamp off gulf beach hwy and was walking out in the dark after staying up a tree until dark.
I had walked about 2 miles in so it was a long walk out and my flash light stopped working.
I kept hearing some light foot steps to my left in the woods and then a trig snapped behind me as I noticed 2 dark objects coming towards me on the moon lite sandy trail up front.
just about then the coyotes all start hawling and I realize I am surrounded by them. so I open fire at the two I can see in the sandy trail and emptied my 742 Remington and all was quiet.
out of ammo I stood there with my knife yelling at them in the most aggressive war voice I could muster with soiled undies and never heard another sound out of them.
the next day I went back and followed a blood trail to this guy who looked starved almost to death.
I have a feeling they were going to take me on in the dark from shear starvation


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

some pretty good ones so far ! 

I remember years ago while hunting some public land on the Alabama River, I had sat till dark and climbed down and got climber done up and on my back. 

I was a pretty good ways from my boat and had maybe a 30 minute walk back to it.

About half way, I heard what sounded like something was following me, id move and it would move, id stop and it would stop, well after a few minutes, I picked up the pace and it got louder ! by now im damn near in a all out sprint with my stand on my back and a rifle in my hand, I come to a stop and turned around and put my flashlight in the area where the noise was coming from and noticed something wasnt following me at all, it was my dadgum 30' pull up rope that had come undone that i fept tied to my climber, it had snagged a small branch and i was dragging it with me. . . . 

:no:


----------



## Extreme Hunter (Jun 10, 2010)

That's a good one, been there and done the exact same thing!!!
While hunting an Eglin walk in area this past season approx. 2.5 miles from truck before daylight and almost to stand I crossed a creek and was headed up a steep hill on the other side. I had to stop and take a breath when I looked down I noticed a pool of fresh blood about 12" in diameter right in front of me, I immediately scanned 360 degrees with that 170 lumen LED light to see if whatever did that was still in the area (saw nothing) Not wanting to really move untill I could figure out what was going on I noticed that there was no hair or any evidence of disturbance or drag marks on the leaves. Nothing left to do but look up, (mistake) I looked up in the small oak tree I was under only to see more blood dripping from the leaves on the tree. (now, flash backs to the movie Predator) I would say I backed out slowly, but that would not be true, a ran out from under that tree and looked above it into a taller pine only to see nothing. I did go on and hunt that morning and curiosity got the best of me so I went back to investigate, but still no luck, I will have to assume it was a bird of prey eating a varment that he took with him, the only weird thing was there was never any hair or feathers, just the blood. OH Well, in order to keep hunting that area I've convinced myself it was a bird. Sounds good to me!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

The most scared I've been in the woods was yesterday after reading all of this in the truck before getting out to turkey hunt. Holy cow I thought coyotes were going to attack me, murders were going to shoot me, porcupines were going to poke me, rattlesnakes were going to bite me, and most horrific of all the boogy man/Sasquatch was going to rape me!!


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

I am now officially JUST a fisherman...


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Actually the most scared in the woods for me WAS when I was fishing. Was North of Gunnison, Co. hiking in to a spring creek to fish for brook trout. Every one in the tackle store warned us about bears. A guy in the parking lot said he'd seen a bear that morning. While walking the trail with scrub brush and cane on both sides taller than me I passed some fresh bear scat and tracks. About 20 yards further heard a big noise in front of me and was turning to run when a MOOSE stepped across the trail and just kept going. My hands were shaking so bad and my heart was beating so fast after that I knew my fishing trip was done.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

During the archery elk season I was hunting in unit 79 up agua ramon road
walking down a logging road right at dark and a rather large bat started dive bombing me.......this dang bat would not take no for an answer

just kept on diving and and getting really close to my head

after about the 10th dive bomb, I was spooked


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Walking to my stand in the after noon I spot a buck chasing a doe across the road I spot him in the woods but his head is behind a tree and he won't move. Without looking down I reach in my pocket and ease my grunt tube to my lips and blow - no sound - feeling it with my lips I realize it's backwards so I decide to inhale but something's not right. I suck a little harder - nothing, so I really suck hard this time and I feel a thump and feel one of the kumquats I had put in my pocket go flying down my throat!! No air in or out. I panick and start jumping around and wheezing - bending over hacking arms flailing!! Finally it pops out - funny but probably as close to dying as I've ever been. I went back home after that!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Justin37Hunt (Feb 20, 2014)

A couple of years ago I had a couple of days off and wanted to hunt a buck I had on camera. First afternoon, I see him right at dark but he's a good ways off and it's just dark enough that I don't feel good about it. Next afternoon I'm back in the same spot. Buck steps out right at dark, but closer, I take the shot. I wait 30 minutes then get down and grab a flashlight from the truck before taking up the trail. Immediately, I find blood and then get about 50 yards on the track before I hear something rustling in the bushes ahead of me. Afraid I may bump it, I decide to back out and give it more time. I come back 35-40 minutes later and get back on the track. Again, I hear something rustling ahead of me, but this time I just continue on the blood trail. I continue following and come up to a bloody mess and an 85% eaten deer. I don't have a knife on me so I'm going to have to drag the skeleton and head back to the truck. As I'm dragging, I hear the coyotes following closely behind and catch their eyes with my light several times. At times they were within 15-20 feet and would often flank out beside me, rather than just following behind.

I made it out and euro mounted the buck, but that was one chilling hunt.

Here he was when I found him. Sorry for the poor pic...this was back in the flip phone days:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Justin37Hunt said:


> A couple of years ago I had a couple of days off and wanted to hunt a buck I had on camera. First afternoon, I see him right at dark but he's a good ways off and it's just dark enough that I don't feel good about it. Next afternoon I'm back in the same spot. Buck steps out right at dark, but closer, I take the shot. I wait 30 minutes then get down and grab a flashlight from the truck before taking up the trail. Immediately, I find blood and then get about 50 yards on the track before I hear something rustling in the bushes ahead of me. Afraid I may bump it, I decide to back out and give it more time. I come back 35-40 minutes later and get back on the track. Again, I hear something rustling ahead of me, but this time I just continue on the blood trail. I continue following and come up to a bloody mess and an 85% eaten deer. I don't have a knife on me so I'm going to have to drag the skeleton and head back to the truck. As I'm dragging, I hear the coyotes following closely behind and catch their eyes with my light several times. At times they were within 15-20 feet and would often flank out beside me, rather than just following behind. I made it out and euro mounted the buck, but that was one chilling hunt. Here he was when I found him. Sorry for the poor pic...this was back in the flip phone days:


that scared me and I'm just sittin in my lazy boy!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

HisName said:


> about 25 yrs ago I was hunting Jones swamp off gulf beach hwy and was walking out in the dark after staying up a tree until dark.
> I had walked about 2 miles in so it was a long walk out and my flash light stopped working.
> I kept hearing some light foot steps to my left in the woods and then a trig snapped behind me as I noticed 2 dark objects coming towards me on the moon lite sandy trail up front.
> just about then the coyotes all start hawling and I realize I am surrounded by them. so I open fire at the two I can see in the sandy trail and emptied my 742 Remington and all was quiet.
> ...


You've had this pic for 25 years!! Thats impressive there wasn't even camera phones then!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I was deer hunting in Wyoming a few years ago, started following bear tracks in the snow. Trees were 20' or so apart, you couldn't see more than 50' in any direction. I followed until I saw some bear scat, still shiny and warm. My 300 came off my shoulders into ready position, I decided to back out and go somewhere else. Not really scared, but verrry aware of my surroundings!


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Great story!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good to see that CSI PFF has started the forensic investigations off picture authenticity again LOL


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Az-Vic said:


> The coyote in that photo has been dead for several weeks, certainly not a photo of the next day. Looks like it has been run over with a pavement roller or something, head is wrong shape, body is desiccated, just doesn't look right.
> I have called, killed,hauled out and handled several thousand coyotes in my day, they only look like that after laying in the brush for a month or so, great story....but doesn't pass the smell test?


yea dude but I say your FOS and no Internet specialist at all. 
the damn thing looked diseased and skinny as hell so I offer a picture just to hear your BS. where are the Fly's expert ? no animal looks like this and been dead for weeks!
your being a know it all AH


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Az-Vic said:


> The coyote in that photo has been dead for several weeks, certainly not a photo of the next day. Looks like it has been run over with a pavement roller or something, head is wrong shape, body is desiccated, just doesn't look right.
> I have called, killed,hauled out and handled several thousand coyotes in my day, they only look like that after laying in the brush for a month or so, great story....but doesn't pass the smell test?


instead of calling me a lier who offered a photograph along with my story I and I bet others would love to hear how you shot or handled " several "thousand" Coyotes " because that is a very impressive number that should be in the Guinness world of records 
all of my life I have tried to kill coyotes and only managed to kill 3 and now I have a person calling me a lier who has killed " several thousand ? I mean are we talking 10 , 20 or 100 thousand coyotes you have killed to make you such an expert that you can claim a skinny and diseased dead coyote who has not even drawn fly yet has been dead for weeks?
I enjoy this forum but I do not enjoy being called a lier so you tell us about all these thousands of coyotes you have killed and Post up some credentials or it is your story that doesn't pass the smell test

BTW where did the tire run over the head ?


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

A few coyotes from last winter; I was never scared


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

What is really scary is how gay this little arguement is....


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

You are absolutely right Grouper, and Im ashamed to have participated in it, should have kept my mouth shut. I admit to being ignorant about much concerning offshore and bay fishing, just started 3 years ago, so I come here to read and hopefully learn.
Im ignorant on many subjects; but coyote hunting, shooting and hunting aren't among them, so I have a hard time just grinning and keeping quiet on those subjects, suppose I need to start.
Going to go back and delete my posts, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

This could have been a fun thread but no person on this forum should ever be called a liar by a forum member or less people will participate in any discussion ..........
I agree the animal [ I think Coyote ] is certainly like nothing i have ever seen and yes its head does not look right at all. it would have been great if Az-Vic could have brought himself to discuss this in a civil manor as I wondered myself if it might have been crossed with a dog and what kind it might be but that is something we will never be able to discuss after this. Vic your not in Arizona anymore so don't Dis the locals!
ether way this was not a good looking or healthy animal before it was shot and it could have been an interesting discussion about its characteristics before AZ-Vic decided to send this thread south with insults followed by his inflated kill ratio , inflated ego and inflated knowledge of this particular swamp animal based on 1 old photo.
then saying it Looks like it has been run over with a pavement roller is another example of his obvious habitual exaggeration as he is also not very knowledgeable about pavement rollers.
I will forever wonder why people who have obviously set state if not national records of taking several thousand animals in their state are not giving advice on their local boards but instead insulting people on a fishing forum in Florida.
surly the State of Arizona would be proud to honor any single citizen who removed "several thousand Coyotes" from their borders when their own calculations show the average hunter takes 3 or less each year.
" The Arizona take of coyotes by hunters in the past 10 years is 13,000 hunters taking on average of between 30,000 and 40,000 coyotes a year. "
http://www.azgfd.gov/h_f/game_coyote.shtml
that boils down to 3 a year per hunter 
So Vic while you were calling me a Liar I quickly and easily learned you have always been a BS'er who pisses people off every where you go .
" Vickey, This seems like a more sutiable name for you, I see alot of comments that other people have made about you and I'm sure you have read them also. You must have been the kid who got beat up in school all the time, Please go visit a doctor so they can get you back on your prescribed meds. " Huntinglonewolf AZ

Photo's 3/29/14 at 10 AM - Jones Swamp / S Fairfield dr at Mellow days drive.
Fox looks like walking death and could barely see , very much like the coyote hybrid looked. if it was not on it's feet I would not even post these pictures .


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

The scariest moment I ever had was in BW. A freind and I got to our spot late and I was rushing up the tree. I got about 25ft up and went to bite my bottom piece in and it came loose and I fell. Luckily it was back in my high school baseball years and I had been working out. I caught my top piece with my left arm. Of course I am right handed. I gripped as hard as I could, swung up and grabbed my left wrist and pushed up as hard as I could and grabbed my stand. All this while my bottom piece is still attached to my feet. I was freaking the f*** out because in my rush I hadn't attached my harness to the tree. I pulled myself up and finally sat on my top piece. No cell service and couldn't get my harness attached from my current situation. Damn my short arms! My buddy is 300 yards away so I start yelling. He can't hear me. So I pulled my bow up and launched an arrow in his direction in the safest way I could. I'm loosing my legs and about to fall. 18 and didn't have a pistol. He heard my arrow whack an oak tree and looked my way. I flashed my light at him and see him look through his binos at me. I've never seen anyone climb down a tree and run 300 yards stand in hand as fast as he did. 

He finally got to me and climbed up and attached my bottom to the tree after inspection. Apparently I forgot to clip the cable pin and it worked its way out. 

We hunted the evening with an hour and a half of light left. Saw 13! bucks between us but couldn't get a shot. The big 8 was heading my way on a rope following 9 other bucks I let pass for him. 60 yards out and here comes a dog. He spooks and the hunt is ruined.

Lesson learned, harness on at the ground, bought a Summit that night, always carry a pistol.


----------

